# Auger belt size - Toro power max 826le



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi guys,
Did a lookup for the size and no luck. 

My number is 38622.

I ordered the belts from C equipment last year and not sure which one is the auger belt. Parts numbers are not the OEM.

One belt is 1/2 inch by 43 and other belt is 3/8 by 34 inches.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Got the belt off, looks like it's the 1/2 inch by 43 inch one.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Got the belt on with no problems. Now there is an issue with the threads for one of the holes on the belt guard. I'll post another post.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KJSeller said:


> Got the belt on with no problems. Now there is an issue with the treads for one of the holes on the belt guard. I'll post another post.


* what treads?????*


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Sorry that's a typo. Threads. I created a another post. Since the belt guard part is thick looks like I need a longer bolt to grab some of the threads in the block.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*SEE Other Posts.*


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Yeah I tried to search on my phone it's. PITA. Need to spark up my laptop.


----------

